# Can't sideload apps - Lumia 550



## Niclas_ (Apr 23, 2016)

I've tried this guide, but t doesn't help. (yes .xap).


> Head to Settings > Update & Recovery and tap on “For Developers“
> You will find three options here. Choose the second one which lets you sideload apps from other sources.
> Next, transfer/copy the appx file of the app to your Phone/SD Card storage.
> Browse to the file via File Explorer, tap on the file and it will throw an install prompt.
> ...

Click to collapse



And this:


> Head to Settings > Update & Recovery and tap on “For Developers“.
> 
> Under Device Portal, turn on remote diagnostics over USB and LAN connections.
> You can either turn off Authentication or turn on it. Turning it off eases things a little bit.
> ...

Click to collapse



That may be the problem?


----------



## titi66200 (Apr 23, 2016)

You can't install xap by this way.

You must use 
XapDeploy.exe from SDK 8.0 (xap 7.0, 7.1, 8.0) 
or 
AppDeploy.exe from SDK 8.1 (xap 8.1)


----------



## Niclas_ (Apr 23, 2016)

Thanks, now i'm happy


----------

